# Has anyone tried grapefruit seed extract for SIBO?



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm considering trying grapefruit seed extract for SIBO, but not sure if it's worth it?I'm in the midst of a prolonged flare (been about 2 months now) and am slowly altering my diet again, but I"m wondering if there are any other natural remedies *besides enteric peppermint oil*. (I've already tried peppermint and it actually worsened my symptoms and then I read it can interfere with iron absorption, and I already have an iron deficiency).I don't really want to go back to the doctor because he'll probably just throw rifaximin at me again and I've been on that 3 times now and it's not working anymore.Thanks a million for any suggestions...


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, I guess I may as well just go ahead and try this; was hoping to hear some experiences from others though. Everything I'm reading makes it seem like a magical, cure-all for both bacteria and yeast...


----------



## stephpeds (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Faze, Did the doctor diagnose you with SIBO? I think it's worth giving the grapefruit a shot! If you have no improvement after a few weeks I think it will be Sade to say it's not for you. Hope it is though - I'm currently in the middle of a month long flare up & I'm going on holiday today - wish there was a quick way around travelling! Let us know how you get on. All the best


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I was diagnosed with SIBO (via lactulose breath test). I'm now having second thoughts about the GSE due to a number of articles I've read about commercial preparations containing triclosan, parabens, and the like. If synthetic antimicrobials are added to a formulation that is, itself, supposed to be an antimicrobial, well... it's a little confusing. At any rate I don't want to be ingesting parabens or triclosan. I may just stick with dietary modification and see how that goes. I need to nip this flare in the bud.


----------



## MistyK84 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was recently diagnosed with SIBO (about a month ago) after 1 1/2 years of bad symptoms. The Gastroenterologist (sp?) did the breath test which resulted in the diagnosis of SIBO, he gave me Xifaxin. The Xifaxin worked while I was taking it but once I stopped taking it all of the symptoms came back. It's almost depressing because no matter what I eat, it makes my stomach hurt. I have tried changing my diet (per dr's orders) and still no success. I have learned that my body can't digest milk products like it used to. I just bought Grapefruit Seed Extract yesterday. I am sorry that you all are feeling crappy but I am glad to know I am not the only one that feels miserable most of my days. The only time I don't feel bad is when I don't eat all day. Anyway, if anybody has any suggestions on how I can combat this please let me know...Thanks!


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I haven't been tested for SIBO but seem to have symptoms that make it a definite possibility. It was actually my massage therapist- who does medically-oriented massage and detected inflammation- who suggested SIBO or 'intestinal dysbiosis' (same thing?).She mentioned Caprylic acid (I just started taking an enteric-coated one- Caprystatin). She mentioned the 'shake' with psyllium and Bentonite but the Bentonite backed me up too much and then it all came violently at once so I scrapped that idea. So for now, I'm trying Caprystatin, grapefruit-seed extract in liquid form. And a few other things. Also no sugar, only lactose-free milk, no wheat- just gluten-free bread. I've been doing this for 2 weeks but I feel just as lousy as ever. I did take some psyllium yesterday after reading that some people use it as a 'vehicle' to carry and disperse the supplements into the small intestine but it made me feel horrible so maybe Pimentel was right about avoiding high-residue foods and fiber supplements but I also felt I needed some bulk with the restricted diet.I also have no luck with enteric-coated peppermint. Makes my gas even 'leakier' which could be due to the way it relaxes the colon- which might be good for pain but then it seems like whatever gas you do have all goes south- none of it gets absorbed. Bentyl did the same thing to me when I was given it for pain years ago. I also imagine that if indeed it has microbial properties to it that that could also be why it makes me feel worse but guess that it wouldn't be enough on its own to eradicate SIBO or at least it would take a very long time and I can't tolerate its side effects for that long. Plus, even with the enteric coating, sometimes they must get stuck somewhere and it ends up coming up and giving me heartburn and nausea.There is a forum on SIBO- don't know if you've gone there. There is one poster who swears that taking iodine drops got rid of hers in about 3 months but so far she seems to be the only one who has tried it. I did order some- she prefers a brand called Lugols and I think she used one that was 5% or somewhere near that- there seem to be different strengths.After you were (successfully?) treated on antibiotics, were you given something else to encourage the 'cleansing waves' that Pimentel mentions as part of the protocol? Also, do you stay away from sugar, including lactose- for awhile, at least, afterwards? Just think it makes sense. It seems like, according to the Cedars-Sinai protocol, the eradication via antibiotics is only the first step. If I recall correctly, you have gluten-intolerance so of course you already avoid that.I've also seen Zinc recommended on some clinics' websites for healing the intestinal lining after successful treatments. I've also read of patients taking L-glutamine for this purpose


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

recently read somewhere in my vast search for online info that cranberry juice helps with sibo and candida and yeast overgrowths...of course the cranberry juice in stores is not real cranberry juice its cranberry cocktail namely a blend of liquid sugar, assorted juices like apple and orange and cranberry juice so it will not work....i eat the dried cranberries... a few dozen a day and it seems to work quite well and they taste good, give it a try....maitland


----------



## bogert (Dec 31, 2011)

faze action said:


> I'm considering trying grapefruit seed extract for SIBO, but not sure if it's worth it?I'm in the midst of a prolonged flare (been about 2 months now) and am slowly altering my diet again, but I"m wondering if there are any other natural remedies *besides enteric peppermint oil*. (I've already tried peppermint and it actually worsened my symptoms and then I read it can interfere with iron absorption, and I already have an iron deficiency).I don't really want to go back to the doctor because he'll probably just throw rifaximin at me again and I've been on that 3 times now and it's not working anymore.Thanks a million for any suggestions...


Nature has given us many things that can lead us a life that is free of any disease.One of such things include Grapefruit Seed Extract.It is one of the best natural things.For details have a look at here http://grapefruitseedextract.org/It may help some one.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Years ago I did a course of Caprylitic acid and grapefruit extract for SIBO. Plus a diet excluding sugar, fruit, and all simple carbohydrates. I think it worked but in the end I experienced significant tooth decay; I think that the Caprylitic Acid took all the calcium out of my system for the duration of the course. Just a warning.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Some years back a lot of IBSers (including myself) used GSDL now Genova Diagnostics for stool studies. In addition to telling you what bacteria is growing out of bounds [doubt that it's accurate though], it would also tell you what natural antibacterial worked best on eliminating that particular strain. IOW, they would take oregano oil or uva ursi or whatever and test it on your sample to see how effective it was at killing it. Maybe easier than just guessing and insurance can pay for it if you go through your doctor. I remember plant tannins always ranked high for me in eradicating bacteria. There's also a test for yeast but if it finds no overgrowth - and it probably won't - it'll give recommendations on prescription antifungals and natural meds effective for your system.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI can recommend gse. Pokey stuff.Cheers


----------



## FONDUE (May 11, 2012)

Try Grapefruit Seed extract 5-6 drops in water ,or collodial silver under the tongue is what my dr recommends. I think both help tons, go slow on the dose and drink GSE using a straw you don't want it on your teeth it most likely is not good for your teeth. Okay I'm a mad scientest type.







I'm on this new program NATURAL ORGANIC 100% cranberry juice concentrated no sugar no chemical a little expensive but worth it it doesnt allow bacteria to stick to the walls it flushed it out. Here is the reciper 1/2 cup cranberry , squeeze the juice out of 1 whole organic lemon into a glass then add 1 teaspoon Natural apple cider vinegar ( the kind you buy in the nutrition section of the store or health store mix in with a glass of water, drin 2-3 times a day. This also helps the liver because when your taking heavy supplements and all the other stuff you may be trying you want this aids the liver to help.Do this for two weeks evaluate how you feel,


----------



## WanderingGypsy (8 mo ago)

FONDUE said:


> Try Grapefruit Seed extract 5-6 drops in water ,or collodial silver under the tongue is what my dr recommends. I think both help tons, go slow on the dose and drink GSE using a straw you don't want it on your teeth it most likely is not good for your teeth. Okay I'm a mad scientest type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi how many times a day and for how long do you use the GSE for? Do you also do the GSE along with that awesome recipe you posted?TYSM❤


----------



## Syl (Dec 20, 2008)

WanderingGypsy said:


> Hi how many times a day and for how long do you use the GSE for? Do you also do the GSE along with that awesome recipe you posted?TYSM❤


Sounds like a recommendation for an alternative health practitioner not a medical doctor.

SIBO can only be treated using antibiotics. 

SIBO is rare (<4%) of the population and the breath test for have been shown to be unreliable with high false positive. SIBO tends to occur after GI surgery and associated primarily with severe diarrhea. Please seek proper advice from a medical doctor


----------

